# What are these things called, and where to find more info about them?



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

cancer24 said:


> Thanks Texas Wax for your comment.
> 
> Well I am trying to do both (modeling + lighting & material)... Your advice is very sound, but for me (someone who is coming from an engineering background)..... I always try to be thorough which has its drawbacks sometimes... actually you're not the first one to tell me that, I always hear "get with the program and start modeling what you see"... but it's a habit in me.... I like to know what I am doing exactly.
> 
> Basically I thought, I am not going to lose anything if I posted a thread in a trades forum and asked few questions... its very easy and useful at the same time.


I get where you are coming from, mine is architectural/construction. 
You might appreciate this Link. Used every bit of the technical background and all references for the rio city hall. It's a forced habit to get close "enough" otherwise it takes way too long.

Vray or mental ray?


----------



## cancer24 (Sep 1, 2013)

Texas Wax said:


> I get where you are coming from, mine is architectural/construction.
> You might appreciate this Link. Used every bit of the technical background and all references for the rio city hall. It's a forced habit to get close "enough" otherwise it takes way too long.
> 
> Vray or mental ray?


Thanks for the link...

Vray all the way.


----------

